# That was close Harvey



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey:

I was almost gone - chills, couldn't breath, shaking. *Kindleboard withdrawal!* If they have to go down again you have to give us 24 hours advanced warning so we can get our meds to help us through withdrawal. This is not something you can just throw at us, although it does allow those Amazon board readers to come over here to see what we're blabbering about on their board. In fact it was probably a cool plan you had to infiltrate the Amazon boards. I'm getting my strength back, I think I will recover.

Steve


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Steve!

The outage actually allowed me to get some work done without checking out the Outlander thread every 5 minutes!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Outage? What outage? Oh...I was at work...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good to be back, Harvey!

Welcome any Amazon refugees who might join us!

L


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

Sometimes you don't know what you've got till it's gone...
        Pave paradise and they put up a parking lot!
Anyway...glad your back,

cheryl


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had every faith in you, Harvey.  Thank goodness for Chess Club.  I had to be away from the Board anyway, but when I got back, everyone was here.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked a great time to head out for a movie, apparently! Went to see Milk, very good movie. I wish Milk's bio was on the Kindle, I'd buy it today. Sean Penn did a fantastic job, and the movie, as near as I can tell, took only minor liberties with the facts, such as combining some incidents. The casting was quite good, and the movie integrated actual footage of the time with recognizable public figures very smoothly.











Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to thank Harvey for the notice he posted! 

I was planning on upgrading my mac and it was going to take hours, thought I would do it in the middle of the night but decided that was a good time so I wouldn't keep looking to see if it was back up so i could check the Outlander  

I feel much better now.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LMAO Steve!

I was going to blame my connection...start screaming...blah blah blah *


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I was in chat all day with drenene.  It still worked.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I had to take DH to the emergency room and by the time we returned, the outage was over. Perfect timing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wannabe, hope your husband is doing well!

(Congratulations on going over 100 posts, too)

Betsy


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm glad the board is back up too. I come here while I'm work. It makes the day go faster.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ROTFL Steve!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wouldn't you know that I had just given author Joseph Finder an invitation and a link to the Kindle Boards. I message him through his myspace page.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, Steve. Believe me, it was hard on me, too!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm new to this board, also experienced the withdrawls....LOL!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm new to this board, also experienced the withdrawls....LOL!


It doesn't take long to become addicted!  Love your avatar!

Linda


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wannabe, hope your husband is doing well!
> 
> (Congratulations on going over 100 posts, too)
> 
> Betsy


Yes, my husband is OK. He hit his hand with a hammer at work. Nothing broken, just a bruise, a cut, and swelling. 
Thanks for asking and thanks for the congrats- I hadn't even noticed! Yay for me!


----------

